# What would be the best substrate for breeding frontosa?



## A. Rivulatus (Mar 6, 2008)

I know many say a bare tank would work well.

I've always had some sort of substrate in my tanks, and I don't want to stop now. I'm currently setting up a 210 gallon for frontosa, and I hope to breed.

What substrate will not hurt the fry in the moutbrooders mouth? and also allow no eggs to get stuck far between where they can not be retrieved?

I'm thinking larger river type gravel... large enough they will not be sucked up and not coarse like crushed coaral?

I can have ph buffering coaral gravel in bags in the filter.

let me know what you guys think and have experience with.


----------



## Sailfin (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm using PFS (pool filter sand) at the moment. Heavy enough to not be blown all around. Available at all pool selling places. I paid $10 bucks for a 50 pound bag. Comes in different colors. Some people use a coral sand, usually sold by Caribsea. It's expensive 30 - 40 bucks for a 30 pond bag. Both are great for fronts, won't hurt eggs or mouths.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i use a mix of 70/30 fine sand/crushed coral. the coral tends to float over the heavier sand, which helps reduce turbidity, but also allows for easy digging/nesting. i think you might experience low yields from most mouth brooders with a bare bottom tank.
i have had no problem with crushed coral causing injuries. in fact, i think it entices a fish's tendency to sift through it (a normal part of any front's day), compared to more dense, smooth river type rocks. i have also used crushed lava rock with sand. the lava helps to absorb some lighting intensity. both are porous enough to assist with nitrification and offer new fry an excellent feeding surface to pick at.
in a breeding set up, extra feed is common for conditioning, so i keep the substrate shallow (1" or less). i often see nesting done on glass floor, with sand and coral pushed back to form a bower. this usually occurs in a back corner, against a large rock, or within a 10"+ ceramic type pot, halved, and set on it's side. HTH.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use fine black sand in one tank and white pool filter type sand with a small amount of fine gravel mixed in another. My fronts have not bred yet (not old enough) but my haps and peacocks go nuts in both of them. I cant stop them breeding so i would assume that sand would be the way to go compared to gravel.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

here you go A. Rivulatus:
frontosa 'nangu' over 70% sand and 30% crushed lava rock:









gibberosa 'moba' over 50% sand and 50% split lava and coral:


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

50%"T" grade white pool filter type sand, 25%fine crushed coral, and 25% chunky shell coral.


----------



## A. Rivulatus (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for the reply lloyd and bulldoghall... I think I'm going to go with the sand/coral/chunkyshellcoral mix


----------

